
HN Meetup, Bangalore - ad93611
There seems to be enough interest[1] for a HN meetup similar to the one at Delhi. Let us meet at my place in Bangalore.<p>Location: 522, 16th Cross, 2nd "A" Main, 6th Sector, HSR Layout<p>Time: 4pm onwards, Day: Sunday - 21st April<p>Please drop your confirmation in comments below. It will be good if people can bring some snacks and drinks to share as well. Please come even if you don't bring anything. :)<p>My phone number in hex is 218EC1161, if you want to reach me.<p>[1] - https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5563261
======
ad93611
People seem to prefer a more common location. Let us meet here at Barleyz
instead, [http://www.zomato.com/bangalore/barleyz-the-brew-house-
koram...](http://www.zomato.com/bangalore/barleyz-the-brew-house-
koramangala/maps#tabtop)

I also created a facebook group for contacting people coming for this meetup.
Please join the group, if you are coming.
<https://www.facebook.com/groups/482115068527962/>

@grease, thanks for the pizza offer. maybe you could sponsor appetisers
instead? :)

I'm looking forward to this!

~~~
grease
Yep, starters on me. Or recruiterbox, to be more precise :)

Look forward.

------
neilxdsouza
This is off topic and about the 10000 startups (which is a NASSCOM project
currently on HN). I would not have known about this if it was not posted here,
and it is going to drop off the HN Frontpage as it has only 18 votes right
now. Requesting anyone from India and interested in startups, to upvote that
article to spread awareness (even if it means decreasing your chances of
getting in a bit; 10000 startups is a lot and If I dont get in I probably am
working on something stupid)

~~~
swapnilt
link please??

------
gshahlot
This is great. Small suggestion: Moving it to a place outside the home/office
zone might be good.

Might I suggest a more open location, perhaps something on the lines of
Barleyz or Arbor brewery?

~~~
ashishb4u
I had the exact thoughts. Berleyz is walking distance from my place, so +1 to
Berleyz.

------
saravk
Great job with the phone number. I'll try to make it.

------
fedvasu
I currently work & live in Chennai. I am long time lurker (+2 years), first
time poster, If anyone is organizing a meet in Chennai, anytime this or next
month I am totally in.

I would have gone to this meet, if I had known about it 2 days ago, at-least
today morning.Heck, I've got something meaningful to post on HN.

------
peterjancelis
You should post this on <http://hackerstreet.in/> as well.

~~~
fakeer
This one is more like a personal forum where people (maybe) known or close to
the owner of domain/forum rule(just my somewhat far fetched speculation).
There are no set forum rules or guidelines and the one that they follow on "as
it comes" are decided after seeing who the guy is in question. A newbie, a
lurker or an established founder or so.

So, my request is to keep it HN Meetup and not to make it HS Meetup or H(S+N)
Meetup.

Personal experience; so this jm2c of mine might be biased as well.

~~~
prateekdayal
> people (maybe) known or close to the owner of domain/forum rule

Any examples of this behavior? Who is currently ruling HSI? I would be very
interested in hearing more on this.

~~~
fakeer
As I said it was just my two cents and here
<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=23904> is what I had seen there and was
referring to. Though, I myself was not very active on HS and never visited
after this. There was one more incident that I couldn't find in my browser
history.

It's not sth serious but I was very disturbed to see how one guy had raised a
valid concern and almost everyone jumped on him with logic like "this is from
a star personality", "it was not posted by someone from the company" and "one
person didn't find it relevant, others did". The last one was very odd and
even more add was the related founder's reaction. The guy (who had originally
raised the question) had just mentioned and pointed out the similarity and the
he(founder) was like <http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=23917>.

And worst of all, people found it irrelevant when someone wanted to share a
simple nice feedback(<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=23765>); even forum
owner(pd) frowned upon it(well, he was the firs one). And the entire community
showed its double standard when it came to someone more successful, known on
forum. Sadly the guy(who had first raised the concern) didn't post anything
after that and neither the guy whose post was frowned upon.

Maybe rightly so, because I guess it was just me and that guy who found it odd
or maybe some more people. This doesn't happen on HN. Here are too far many
people for one post's fate to be decided by a small circle.

Here, if you deserve it, you get it!

@prateekdayal: Please understand that I didn't mean any offence if you took
any. I had the almost the same questions and if you check my ID there(same as
HN) I hardly participated, I was just a lurker but still I found it odd and
not well handled. Maybe HS needs to mature and more members with down-voting
power needs to be there, which shall certainly take time. 'People known to
forum owner' was a remark marked as a 'maybe' and that's what it was. Yes, it
did sound like an allegation of some sort(apologies, if it did) but then again
it was based upon the behaviour I observed.

Thanks for coming here yourself and replying.

~~~
prateekdayal
Funny thing is that people simply go out and post their un-informed opinions
and write off the work that people (moderators in this case) have been doing
for years to keep HSI healthy. For example, I have never even met Webengage
founder and he is certainly not a friend and hence getting upvoted. Friend of
the community and getting upvoted? Maybe.

> Sadly the guy(who had first raised the concern) didn't post anything after
> that and neither the guy whose post was frowned upon.

The guy who was 'jumped on' is still active and commenting on HSI. So is the
guy that posted the second thread.

In the end, please raise your concerns but don't discourage people from
visiting HSI or 'mixing' without getting your facts right. Thanks

~~~
anonunknown
<https://twitter.com/avlesh/status/324959743200350208>

------
azharcs
I am in too. Since you've changed the location to Barleyz, Please update it on
the thread too.

------
biswajitsharma
Dear All, Apologies. I wanted to come by all means but I am taking an early
Monday morning flight. It will be a bit of a touch and go.

------
raghava
If only this happened over a weekday! Many might be away/out of station on
weekends. Suggest to have this on a weekday.

------
jmaddox
Great, very nice to hear. I all try to join. Created account for the first
time in HN for posting comments.

------
munimkazia
This may be a long shot, but are there a lot of HNers here Mumbai? A meet up
would be nice.

------
nagarch
May Not join but keep in touch :)

------
skun
I'm out of station on the 21st ! damn. Maybe next time. Love the initiative
though !

------
aeon10
how about we make this regular. monthly or something. I cant make it in April
but definitely next month and I'd love to meet more like minded people and
hang out at least once a month.

------
srikantmatihali
I am coming! It will be good if we start speaking about the agenda.

------
arnikulkarni
This meetup makes sense for non tech person? if Yes am in too :)

------
bhashkarsharma
Will try dropping in if it happens at a place like Barleyz.

------
manoji
Would any one be interested in a meetup in Hyderabad ?

~~~
akkishore
Sure, I would be!

~~~
manoji
Great !! It would be good if we can get more people

~~~
kabuliwallah
I'm in

------
IndianEngineer
Great!! Count Me in.

------
SatyajitSarangi
Any particular agenda? Irrespective of that, I'm in.

------
grease
I'll try to make it

~~~
grease
If you guys are ok, I don't mind sponsoring pizza for the meet. Let me know.

~~~
freemanindia
I'll try to make it and have some grease pizza

------
aangjie
I'll drop in. Though i'll be coming from chennai.

~~~
aangjie
Oops sorry guys, last minute personal work came up. can't make the commute
from chennai. ah well some other time

------
init0
Agenda? 4pm onward till? Anyway count me in ;)

------
rushiagr
Do we have an agenda? I am willing to come..

------
anupcowkur
I'm in! And bringing a buddy along too.

------
kris121
oops, I am In Agra in Uttar Pradesh 283203.

Any idea for me. I never see any Company,corporate Anyone do anything in UP.

------
_parjun
Great idea. I hope I can make it :)

------
satpalparmar
What's agenda for this meetup?

------
gopishankar28
Will try joining next time.

------
chetan1507
I ll try to make it :)

------
sawan
I'll try to make it.

------
Cherian
Cherian - confirming

------
f1codz
any agenda? what usually happens at such a meetup?

------
bhoomit
+1 - Final venue??

------
nitroyogi
I will be there!

------
aashu_dwivedi
I am coming :D

------
winter_blue
I'll be there.

------
lut4rp
Will be there!

------
threepointone
+1. thanks!

------
swapnilt
+1

------
vaidhy
+1

------
ashokpadda
\+ 1

------
mitalbr
+1

------
sureshgv
+1

------
kmantesh007
I am in.

------
raju_a2a
sure I will make it.

------
imdhmd
\+ me + friend

------
Subramani-j
+1

------
tojochacko
such a short notice :(.. would have loved to come for the meetup.

